# Iphone 6 plus won't download photos



## dclarktulsa

My IPhone 6 plus got stolen. Trying to get replacement up to speed. Can't get my photos to download from the Icloud. It is plugged in, on wi-fi and locked but no luck. Any suggestions? Keep in mind that I am very stupid about this stuff!


----------



## xpuser35776

Did you log in to I Cloud? You need user name and password. Going by what I know, You can buy.I phones and Ipads from E-bay They are I cloud locked, some are not.Which means stolen Items that cannot be used because user name or password fails on log in. Not implying you have a stolen phone just using it for instruction. You might want to contact thru I tunes to tech support and get with them on why you cannot access I cloud on your new phone.


----------



## dclarktulsa

Where do I log into Icloud? Can't find it under settings on phone, which came straight from AT&T, so it's not locked.


----------



## xpuser35776

dclarktulsa said:


> Where do I log into Icloud? Can't find it under settings on phone, which came straight from AT&T, so it's not locked.


 I believe you need I tunes on your computer search there.


----------



## TerryNet

> Where do I log into Icloud?


On my iPhone 5 iOS 8.2 'iCloud' appears under Settings. But maybe that's because I'm already signed into it. Try Settings - 'Mail, Contacts, Calendars.' If iCloud not listed there then 'Add Account.'

Better yet, see Set up iCloud on all your Devices.


----------

